# One dirty Hawthorne



## Balloonoob (May 17, 2019)

Picked this up today for 100 bucks at an estate sale. Looks like it sat in the rafters of this 95 year old man's house since the 80s at least.  I'm thinking it will clean up real nice.  Not sure if the Fenders are original as they are not duck Bill but I think it is a 38 comet. Any thoughts?


----------



## Balloonoob (May 17, 2019)

The more of these bikes I look at here on the cabe the more I like the one I scored. Snyder built i presume. It seems that there are some differences in the truss rods from year to year.  Once i get this cleaned up a bit i will look for a serial number.  Also not sure what rear rack or badge it would have had. I'm hoping the round comet badge cause they look so cool . Below is the equipped model but good inspiration.


----------



## stezell (May 17, 2019)

Need a better picture of the seat post clamp please, good score for sure. Watch out man you're on a roll, once you get going it's gonna be hard to stop.

Sean


----------



## Balloonoob (May 17, 2019)

stezell said:


> Need a better picture of the seat post clamp please, good score for sure. Watch out man you're on a roll, once you get going it's gonna be hard to stop.
> 
> Sean



OK I will throw a seatpost pic up when I can    thanks.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (May 18, 2019)

Nice find Nate! Bringing this one on the OBC ride tomorrow? Lol! 
Let me know if you need any help.


----------



## Balloonoob (May 18, 2019)

I don't think this is an air up the tires and go type bike.  Next time though.


----------



## Balloonoob (May 20, 2019)

Still have not had a chance to work on or even clean this one up but I did get some additional pictures. I'm a little concerned about the joints on this thing. There is a spot under the center tube that looks to have been patched. Are the joints appearing to be welded or brazed? Was this typical of mid to late 1930s construction or likely something fixed later on? If the bicycle safety stickers were on the downtube i would leave them but they got to go. I can't tell if there is paint on the bb cups or if this is grease but the paint that is on the bike looks like a nice shiny blue. I'm not seeing any striping or anything which seems typical for bicycles from this period so I'm not sure if it has original paint but either way it is staying with the blue it has. Looks like the rear wheel has a bit of wobble to it as well. I tried to get a serial number off the bb but all i can make looks like a 23 (with an x over it) and a 6.  1936?   Lots of pictures attached.


----------



## Balloonoob (May 20, 2019)

Only 20 pictures per reply?


----------



## Balloonoob (May 20, 2019)

I saw this one at yesterday's ride. Wish I had looked closer at the joints and taken closer pictures.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 20, 2019)

Looks like that thing was beat and repaired more than a couple times. Mighta been an AA runner too.


----------



## Balloonoob (May 20, 2019)

Thanks Mike. Oh well. An AA runner?


----------



## Balloonoob (May 20, 2019)

So it seems there is definitely no point in dressing this one up. The top tube seems dangerous. Is it worth welding this thing or just part it out?


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (May 20, 2019)

Re-Weld ......................after a serious investigation of the earlier repairs.      You can save it !     It has great potential !


----------



## skiptooth (May 20, 2019)

there you go....Curtis  nothing a mig welder can't fix.....


----------



## Balloonoob (May 20, 2019)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> Re-Weld ......................after a serious investigation of the earlier repairs.      You can save it !     It has great potential !



I ain't got the welding skills but I imagine i can find someone who does. It'd add to the story of the bike. And the cost (to me).


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (May 20, 2019)

Just think , if you fix the Questionable areas................You can design your own "Look"  for your personal taste.    Gather parts , and paint to match.   MANY bikes have been given a second , or third life this way.    I've done a few this way, and ALWAYS have fun doing it.    I guess you just have to evaluate how deep into it you wanna go.    It's a cool frame.   Sometimes that's all you need to start......................and you have much more than that !      Just some food for thought here.


----------



## Balloonoob (May 20, 2019)

Yeah kinda a blank canvas with decent chrome parts. It would be saving one more classic bike from being parted and possibly landfilled. I figure that might be what the previous owner did with brazing.  I'd just be doing the same by having it welded. I don't really want to sacrifice this one to build my other one.  I bought it to fix it up and ride it.


----------



## Balloonoob (May 25, 2019)

Took the old tubes and tires off the Hawthorne and swapped them for some scrounged up modern set    a bath too.    one of the tires was a folding 26 inch Goodyear. I had never used one before but it worked. Might get another to match.  What kind of nut is this on my handlebars? I used a crescent wrench to tighten it and tried not to strip it. Unfortunately whoever performed the braze job fix years ago did not put enough rake on the head tube.  My foot hits the fender when I turn. I don't think the fork is bent back. Rims need trued. Got some wobbly spokes. Good to get it going but not the comfy ride I was hoping for. The seat feels horrible too. My neighbor sure likes it. Dreaming of a new frame but that may be a while away for me.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (May 26, 2019)

You might be able to find a replacement gooseneck  bolt.    Most of are Boogered up.   I just use an OLD  wrench ( It stays VERY Tight ) , PLUS  it's pretty flat where it makes contact with the bolt.      Your bike looks better now.  That's a cool frame .    I'd hang onto that if I was You.            Keep fighting the good fight !    Here's some pic's of my gooseneck bolt .


----------



## Balloonoob (May 27, 2019)

At some point silver spray paint was chosen over re chroming or cleaning. Only a little bit was on the rear fender so I scraped it off with my fingernails and spit. A credit card seemed to scratch it a bit. Took some 50 year old sticker off the head tube as well. My bike has a new cleanest part now. Oh yeah what kind of Torrington pedals are these? I need 1 more or to fix What is left.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (May 27, 2019)

Now that's what I call "Hands On !!!!      The fender looks Way better .     Here's a link to the pedals :  https://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/p/guide-to-torrington-pedals-8-and-10.html     It may help you .


----------



## Balloonoob (May 27, 2019)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> Now that's what I call "Hands On !!!!      The fender looks Way better .     Here's a link to the pedals :  https://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/p/guide-to-torrington-pedals-8-and-10.html     It may help you .



Hey thanks for the link. Appreciate it.


----------



## Sven (May 28, 2019)

Its coming along nicely. Youll get it straight


----------



## Balloonoob (May 29, 2019)

Those Torrington pedals ain't cheap. I saw one orphan right pedal here for 40 bucks but it was in much better shape than the one I have. It's funny how the rubber on my pedal is worn down good but not a lot of rust. Like the bike was ridden often and kept inside. The other chrome bits support this theory. I know that the seat is not original but I do not see any labels visible. Leather seems to be in good shape. The leather actually sits on the rails. Is there supposed to be a seat pan on this thing?


----------



## fordmike65 (May 29, 2019)

Balloonoob said:


> Thanks Mike. Oh well. An AA runner?



Cheap 10 speeds with the bars flipped up seem to be the transportation of choice for those who have lost their license due to a DUI


----------



## rustjunkie (May 29, 2019)

the enthusiasm is commendable but that frame is mangled.
beyond the ham-handed backyard-bob patch jobs there's at least one bent tube and the headtube angle is off.
fwiw i'd not spend more time or money on it.
these frames are plentiful and not expensive.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 29, 2019)

rustjunkie said:


> the enthusiasm is commendable but that frame is mangled.
> beyond the ham-handed backyard-bob patch jobs there's at least one bent tube and the headtube angle is off.
> fwiw i'd not spend more time or money on it.
> these frames are plentiful and not expensive.



Truer word were never spoken. Scrap the frame & swap parts over if you like.


----------



## Balloonoob (May 29, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> Cheap 10 speeds with the bars flipped up seem to be the transportation of choice for those who have lost their license due to a DUI



Oh ok. Bus rides and skateboard was mine.


----------



## Balloonoob (May 29, 2019)

Ok i sure like the look of these and saw a frame and fork on here for 175 shipped.  More than I paid for the whole bike but seems like the best solution. If i did pay to get it welded it ain't cheap and might not get done straight enough anyways. Might be able to find one locally but seems unlikely.  Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## Balloonoob (May 29, 2019)

rustjunkie said:


> the enthusiasm is commendable but that frame is mangled.
> beyond the ham-handed backyard-bob patch jobs there's at least one bent tube and the headtube angle is off.
> fwiw i'd not spend more time or money on it.
> these frames are plentiful and not expensive.



The one you had was loaded and clean for 150. Maybe 175 for frame fork and badge is a bit high. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/hawthorne-snyder-fastback-frame-fork-and-more.137842/


----------



## rustjunkie (May 29, 2019)

you can have this one for cost of shipping plus $5 for a couple of cold soda pops


----------



## fordmike65 (May 29, 2019)

rustjunkie said:


> you can have this one for cost of shipping plus $5 for a couple of cold soda pops
> 
> View attachment 1006197



Look above you for one of these @rustjunkie


----------



## Balloonoob (May 29, 2019)

rustjunkie said:


> you can have this one for cost of shipping plus $5 for a couple of cold soda pops
> 
> View attachment 1006197



I'll pm you soon. Thanks.


----------



## ratfink1962 (May 29, 2019)

By the looks of the bend on the middle tube, it looks like it took a really hard hit to the front end. That's what caused the headtube angle to be so far out of whack. Instead of pulling or jacking things back in position, they just brazed the frame cracks and called it a day.


----------



## Balloonoob (Jun 20, 2019)

This hawthorne just got significantly less dirty.  Thanks @rustjunkie for the killer deal on the frame. I like the color and looks like it is in great shape.  It may be a little while before I can really get the bike together. Now that the frame looks so nice i want the rest to look and ride good too. This means lots of cleaning and straightening. Now I'm cooking with gas!


----------



## Barto (Jun 20, 2019)

Hey, looks like my frame!  Killer if you ask me!!!!! Not a very tall frame but I love the look and lines of Snyder built frames


----------



## piercer_99 (Jun 20, 2019)

Balloonoob said:


> Those Torrington pedals ain't cheap. I saw one orphan right pedal here for 40 bucks but it was in much better shape than the one I have. It's funny how the rubber on my pedal is worn down good but not a lot of rust. Like the bike was ridden often and kept inside. The other chrome bits support this theory. I know that the seat is not original but I do not see any labels visible. Leather seems to be in good shape. The leather actually sits on the rails. Is there supposed to be a seat pan on this thing?
> 
> View attachment 1006168
> 
> ...



It looks like a Brooks, there is an adjustment bolt at the nose of the saddle to help give it the proper tension on the leather.


----------



## Balloonoob (Jun 20, 2019)

piercer_99 said:


> It looks like a Brooks, there is an adjustment bolt at the nose of the saddle to help give it the proper tension on the leather.



That might just need some tensioning. I gotta imagine there are vintage lightweight guys that could use a vintage saddle and make this work. Really uncomfortable now though.


----------



## piercer_99 (Jun 20, 2019)

Balloonoob said:


> That might just need some tensioning. I gotta imagine there are vintage lightweight guys that could use a vintage saddle and make this work. Really uncomfortable now though.



let me know if you want to get rid of it, I just had to buy a vintage one for a bike, doesn't hurt to have another handy


----------



## piercer_99 (Jun 20, 2019)

I noticed that yours is a dual rail, I would have preferred that on mine, I had to get a single rail and modify a clamp set to work.


----------



## Balloonoob (Jun 20, 2019)

piercer_99 said:


> I noticed that yours is a dual rail, I would have preferred that on mine, I had to get a single rail and modify a clamp set to work.



Wow yours actually looks comfortable. I'll keep that in mind. Thanks.


----------



## Balloonoob (Jun 21, 2019)

piercer_99 said:


> It looks like a Brooks, there is an adjustment bolt at the nose of the saddle to help give it the proper tension on the leather.



Leave it out in the sunshine for a couple hours before tightening the adjustment bolt?


----------



## piercer_99 (Jun 21, 2019)

Balloonoob said:


> Leave it out in the sunshine for a couple hours before tightening the adjustment bolt?





I wouldn't, although I would clean the leather and treat it with a good quality leather conditioner or proofide.


https://www.missionbicycle.com/blog/oversimplified-brooks-saddle-care


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 21, 2019)

https://www.sheldonbrown.com/leather.html


----------



## Balloonoob (Jun 24, 2019)

Well it's getting a good bath. Anyone have experience working with these license plates straps? I want to keep it cause it's old but not sure i can avoid breaking it when taking it apart.


----------



## Balloonoob (Jun 24, 2019)

Dirty is right. Blue looked to have been original. Nice color too. Found further evidence of damage in headtube. Not very safe looking. Everything came apart fairly easily though. Waiting to tackle the rims though.


----------



## Balloonoob (Jun 24, 2019)

So much cleaner now than these pics. Giddy up 409. Why wash your bike when you can just spray paint it chrome. Uggghh.


----------



## Balloonoob (Jun 24, 2019)

More pics   i think the old fork is slightly bent. It's getting replaced though.


----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 7, 2019)

Had @Mr. Monkeyarms fix up my wheels today.  The rear was pretty tacod out but luckily nothing was totally jacked. He actually takes the time to do it right unlike the debauchery and roadkill tactics i typically use. Now i see why wheels are such a pain.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 8, 2019)

Balloonoob said:


> Had @Mr. Monkeyarms fix up my wheels today.  The rear was pretty tacod out but luckily nothing was totally jacked. He actually takes the time to do it right unlike the debauchery and roadkill tactics i typically use. Now i see why wheels are such a pain.
> 
> View attachment 1027092




Hubs are smooooth like butter! Will get them straight & round soon......


----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 15, 2019)

Spent about 3 hours this morning after a 12 hour graveyard shift assembling. This thing is gonna look sweet. For anyone who doesn't do this all the time all I can say is take tons of pictures during and before disassembly. I had the crank fully installed then realized i forgot a spacer washer between the chain ring and what do you call it. The bb cone? Good thing the bb cups went in and out easily cause the crank wouldn't go in or come out without the non chain ring side cup out. All in all it all fit pretty nicely except for the mile long seatpost which will not drop down far enough. There could be another one broken off in the downtube but I doubt it. I don't really want to cut it. Maybe I can trade it at a local swap. One of the fender screws stripped out. But all things considered for trying to make 2 bikes one im sure it could have been far worse. Gotta switch up the paint on the chain guard. Not chrome though as i had planned. There's obviously a few things I need like an old right side pedal and grips. I'm thinking repop coke bottle grips would be nice. Picked up one more of these tires so I have a matching set. Gotta get a badge for it eventually. Probably a rollfast bb badge. Can't wait to ride this bike. Btw kudos to anyone who has assembled a bike with a really nice new paint job without scratching it. Lol.


----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 15, 2019)

Oh yeah anyone got any idea what year it is based on the serial number?


----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 16, 2019)

Fender braces went on today. Badge is in the mail.    I checked and nothing is stuck in the downtube. It's just the way this frame is designed. In the downtube there is shiny steel with a half moon shape cut out where the second bar meets it enters the downtube. I'll either find another seatpost or just cut this one. No biggie.


----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 16, 2019)

Painted up the chain guard today as well. Ivory was the color i had. The red paint i had was too bright and almost looked pink. Looks too flat and plain though.


----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 17, 2019)

Couldn't sleep knowing i was all set to put this thing together and get it on the road. Can't thank @Mr. Monkeyarms enough for the pointers and help getting this together and especially the ridiculous amount of hours spent on the wheels. I cleaned them up this morning and they ride smooth as butter. Thanks again to @rustjunkie for the great deal on the frame and fork. I noticed right away that my foot wasn't slamming into the front fender on turns and wow it looks great. I've still got some work to go and parts to acquire. The new frame did not make the seat any more comfortable or the handlebars any more upright. Gotta swap out the modern right pedal for an old one but I am just thrilled. These old bikes are as fun to work on as they are to ride.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 17, 2019)

Lookin' good! (If you saw anything in my pile of handlebars that was interesting, I'm sure we can work something out)


----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 17, 2019)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Lookin' good! (If you saw anything in my pile of handlebars that was interesting, I'm sure we can work something out)



Thanks man I did see 2 or 3 that would work. It's a shame cause these bars are original just originally uncomfortable.


----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 17, 2019)

2 tone paint jobs are a bi$&#. I'll touch this up a bit tomorrow. My hand is not as steady as I thought though. I have blue and ivory for my Colson which I will paint at some point this summer. Maybe frog tape would work better than blue painters tape? I pulled the tape after an hour or so thinking if it dries too much it may stick and it did pull paint with the tape especially when I pulled at the wrong angle. Good from far but far from good.


----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 21, 2019)

Picked up these bars grips and saddle at the Denver old bikes club swap yesterday and wow - what a difference in the ride. I'm thrilled. Still got some buttoning up to do on this one but man what a comfortable ride.


----------



## Balloonoob (Aug 9, 2019)

I ground off the paint so I could repaint but I think i like the bare metal look.  I can always paint it up later if I change my mind. Might clean it up and straighten it out and errr yeah clear coat to prevent rusting.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Aug 9, 2019)

So what's the winged mojo mounted to your stem, Nate?


----------



## Balloonoob (Aug 9, 2019)

It's one of those Saint Christopher has your back (be my guide) dealios but the plastic fell off.

Now it kinda looks like the pin they would give kids on airplanes.

I found it - it's just like this one. 

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/st-christopher-bicycle-badge-nos.121591/


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Aug 9, 2019)

Very cool! Going to use something to fill the hole or leave it?


(I love finding stuff I can use on my bikes. Especially things I can use for their unintended purpose)


----------



## Balloonoob (Aug 9, 2019)

If something strikes me as perfect I will fill the hole.


----------



## Balloonoob (Sep 10, 2019)

Me vs chainguard part deaux. I feel more prepared for the battle this time.


----------



## Balloonoob (Sep 10, 2019)

Anyone have an idea as to what exact year this frame is from? I want to use a coin with the same year as an addition to an accessory. @rustjunkie?


----------



## Balloonoob (Sep 10, 2019)

Looks like it needs to be a penny. I have these 3...and a history of gluing coins to bikes.


----------



## Balloonoob (Sep 16, 2019)

So I sprayed the chain guard with primer... Then ivory.... Then black..... Then red..... But it was too light red.... So i painted it a darker red.....then pulled the striping tape. And the red seems too glossy but looks about the right color. We'll see what it looks like mounted on the bike in the next few days after it dries more but I think I'm ok with it.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 16, 2019)

Nice! Should be easy to blend with frame once dry enough to work with.


----------



## Balloonoob (Sep 24, 2019)

It's dry. I mounted it on the bike and sure enough the finish doesn't really match. At least it fits and doesn't rub. And the color matches pretty well.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 24, 2019)

You may be able to use 0000 steel wool to lightly knock the gloss finish to a satin finish to better match the frame paint. Or polish/wax the frame to match the chainguard. $.02


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Sep 24, 2019)

Alright , enough of this .....................................PLEASE SHOW THE whole BIKE !!!!!!!                                                 Thank You ....


----------



## Balloonoob (Sep 24, 2019)

@CURTIS L LINDGREN Here's where it's at today.  Saddle may be next. Needs greased and covered.  Pretty squeaky.  Also i think the forks are a bit bent as when i ride with no hands it wants to veer left so I have to lean right to even it out. I do have a matching replacement fork or i could fix the one on the bike that has matching paint.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Sep 24, 2019)

Painting the Chain Guard helped A LOT !      Those Handlebars look pretty good on that bike.        Nice choice on the background for your Photo .      It Looks GOOD !          Thanks for posting the picture .


----------



## Balloonoob (Jan 31, 2020)

Well I covered the saddle a while back it's better but the prewar Mesinger is not really comfortable for long rides. Just got an egg crate rack from @tech549   it's in great shape but is resting on the back fender. I need to drop both fenders a bit (you can see the fender gap). I plan on painting the rack red to match (which was painted black previously) and probably put this delta light on it that i got a while back from @CURTIS L LINDGREN    I had the Denver license plate on the seat stays but I think it will look good attached to the truss rods on the front. I rose the seat up which will take some getting used to (the handlebars seem to want to bonk my knees now) but getting more leg extension will help. Btw I think these forks look slightly bent. I'm hoping they are and it's not the headtube that's crooked. Thoughts?


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Feb 1, 2020)

Kinda hard to tell but steer tube might be half a squirrel to the right. Use a carpenters square on top of the fork crown with the bearing race removed. The steer tube should be perpendicular with the crown all the way around.


----------

